# My does keep coming into heat



## oxdrover14 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first year breeding goats I've always had them bred for me and I finally bought a buck I bought him in the beggining of November and he wet right to buisness they all 4 I put in with him came into heat within 2 days and I saw all of them bred more than once and after 30 days they were all into heat again mounting each other and standing in front of him wagging tails and he bred them all again and the same thing happened in January and they all got bred now yester day just one (that I saw) came into heat Nd were bred what's going on? Are they not getting bred? The bucks been with them the whole time I can't figure it out  and the thing that gets me is they do this after 30 days 

Sorry for any misspellings I'm on my iPhone


----------



## mama24 (Feb 4, 2012)

How old is the buck? Has be been used for breeding in the past successfully?


----------



## oxdrover14 (Feb 4, 2012)

He's a proven 5 yr old boer
He's very chubby is it possible he's to fat to do the "job" ?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 4, 2012)

How frustrating

the 30 days is odd, they should be cycling every 21 days.


----------



## oxdrover14 (Feb 4, 2012)

That's what gets me I don't know if it's possible for them to just act like that because the bucks around


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 4, 2012)

Maybe have them checked for an infection or something?  I know if dogs come into heat at odd times, or if horses don't get bred it can have to do with crazy infections.  Not sure what would be going on that ALL of them would have it, but something to maybe consider.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 4, 2012)

Your Bucks must love it there, lol.  Sorry.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 4, 2012)

Some does cycle every 21 days and other does cycle 27 days and others cycle 30 days.  It varies with the doe.  

Not all does take the first time.  And he may not be breeding them.  Are they hunching when he mounts.  (That's a sign that he has fully 'entered' and done the job.)  Do they pee right afterwards?   Do they have a goopy bottom when he is done or are they dry?  Goopy is good, dry is not.  Does he mount multiple times?   (That's good as more times means more chances that he's hitting the spot.)

Do they want a cigarette and a martini and ignore his advances after the deed is done?


----------



## MuttlyCrew (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 4, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Your Bucks must love it there, lol.  Sorry.


I was thinking the same thing. Lucky boy.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 5, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Some does cycle every 21 days and other does cycle 27 days and others cycle 30 days.  It varies with the doe.
> 
> Not all does take the first time.  And he may not be breeding them.  Are they hunching when he mounts.  (That's a sign that he has fully 'entered' and done the job.)  Do they pee right afterwards?   Do they have a goopy bottom when he is done or are they dry?  Goopy is good, dry is not.  Does he mount multiple times?   (That's good as more times means more chances that he's hitting the spot.)
> 
> *Do they want a cigarette and a martini and ignore his advances after the deed is done*?


----------

